# How is your cubelife?



## The Bloody Talon (Jun 11, 2010)

just answer the question..


bad, haven't progressing for almost 6months..


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 11, 2010)

Improving


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 11, 2010)

fgsfds


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 11, 2010)

:3


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jun 11, 2010)

Love life is better, but I'm teaching my love so, cube life is also good. =D


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 11, 2010)

progressing (slowly)


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jun 11, 2010)

maybe i'll remove the one word rule..


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 11, 2010)

^_^


----------



## Edward (Jun 11, 2010)

Switching... again.


----------



## teller (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm the best I've ever been, and I'm going to my first comp this Sunday. I am psyched about making new friends and learning some new ideas!






I am still in love with my primary, the Haiyan Memory. But I am having a clandestine affair with the F-II.





Cubing is a joy.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 11, 2010)

a bit... addicted


----------



## cubemaster13 (Jun 11, 2010)

stuck at 69


----------



## PeterNewton (Jun 11, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> stuck at 69



heheh. having fun?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 11, 2010)

Horrid. I'm a statue. Statues don't move very fasts, and haz bad visionz.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 11, 2010)

I guess I'm improving a _little_ bit.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 11, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> cubemaster13 said:
> 
> 
> > stuck at 69
> ...



Wow, LOL. Newton delivers, bigtime.


Nice situation for me. People appreciate my skill, not so much mock. And I'm getting ready for next year's talent show...beware, singers, dancers, and the uz(ual)...


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 11, 2010)

idk....progressing slowly..........


----------



## Samania (Jun 11, 2010)

Awful. My cube just broke up with me.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## vgbjason (Jun 11, 2010)

Meh. Haven't really cubed in a while.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 11, 2010)

Slowly breaking the wall between me and sub-20.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 11, 2010)

Sort of addicted right now.
Always improving every day very slowly.
At the point I'm at now, it seems impossible to get to the times that the top of the line speedcubers get.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> Switching... again.



To what?


----------



## Edward (Jun 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Switching... again.
> ...



I'm thinking about it. But I'm forcing myself to stop making announcements about the methods I use. I end up felling pressured to keep going, and fail. So you'll know when I post an a5 or sum shiz.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jun 11, 2010)

Bad. I haven't had any progress for 6 months!!! I keep making 14's and inmediatly after 22's I f***ing hate that.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Feb 6, 2012)

just wanna revive this thread. I think it is ok?

I am not so addicted just like 2years ago.
I haven't improving much.
I think I'm gonna stop cubing now but there are times that I still wan to break my PBs.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 6, 2012)

my cubing life is not my whole life. period.
i cube for only like 20 mins a day (well i do some at school of course...)
but still its REALLY fun and ive been improving a lot since i got a zhanchi (switched from rubik's storebought)
since its so much more fun to cube with a good cube


----------



## JasonK (Feb 6, 2012)

Seem to have finished my recent burst of improvement at 3x3 (went from 18 to 15 avg in like a month).
Still just as addicted as I always have been.
Doing a lot more BLD than usual - improving my methods and trying to get a 4BLD success
Other than BLD focusing mostly on OH and 5x5.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Feb 6, 2012)

Finally sub 20. Know full OLL. Breaking barriers. Pretty good so far.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 6, 2012)

I used to cube way too much, especially during my first year. I even wanted to learn ZBLL :fp Now is my third year, and I'm doing big cubes. I do a lot of Megaminx during August 2010, where there's rapid improvement, now I just kinda plateaued at sub 1:20 avg. At least there's some satisfactory progress at big cubes. Now I just do Weekly Comps, 4x4, 7x7 and LL races, and do 7x7 occasionally, like now.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Feb 6, 2012)

I also wanted to learn ZBLL (noob times, noob times...). Few months earlier I had progress that I considered pretty good, and now I'm stuck since the last three months at about 12 seconds (with rare regress). I usually progressed about a second a month (or something like that), but I knew it couldn't last forever. In the last week or two I've been solving less because of designing a TTL computer, but I'm planning to solve again 3-4 hours a day after ordering the parts. So... not getting much better, but still good.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 6, 2012)

Okay, I guess. I really need to improve my pyraminx skills and practice my 3x3x3 look-ahead. I also need to sub-20 on the 3x3x3.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 6, 2012)

Meh. My dad just confiscated virtually all my cubes


----------



## Escher (Feb 6, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Meh. My dad just confiscated virtually all my cubes


 
He can't confiscate virtual cubes though


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 6, 2012)

for 3x3, Stationary for about the last 2 years... I don't bother practising

for everything else, getting better slowly, almost sub 6 on 7x7, and almost sub 80 on 4x4... don't care about the rest


----------



## emolover (Feb 6, 2012)

Going pretty good right now. Slowly getting better at every puzzle despite the fact that I only practice a few of them.

Haven't been able to do a lot of actual cubing lately because I am working on two projects for cubing, of which one I have not reviled.


----------



## tozies24 (Feb 6, 2012)

pretty good I guess. I took a break for a couple weeks in the beginning of the year and now whenever I have free time I am practicing. I got my first sub 10 and a couple 10.xx's and might be able to get sub 15 soonish.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 6, 2012)

Progressing nicely :3
Lucky enough not to have hit a wall yet.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 6, 2012)

Stuck in the 15 zone. I've gotten a 12 ao5, but that's about it.


----------



## NOLAcuber (Feb 6, 2012)

Slowly improving. Got my first sub min solve on a 3x3. Feel good considering I've only been cubing about 2 months. Got the 4LLL down pretty good. And almost don't need a cheat sheet for 4x4, but I only solve it 3-4 times a week.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 6, 2012)

almost sub 30.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 6, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> :3


 
still this.


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Feb 6, 2012)

when relaxed, I can get low to mid 20s for 3x3
when I think "hey I'm doing okay today" I start getting 27-30
been like this for about a month or two but all I'm focused on practising right now is 4x4 (and 5x5 when it arrives)
I might focus more on 3x3 once my white DIY arrives (putting grey-scale stickers on it and praying that it helps me regain my colour neutrality)


----------



## GlowingSausage (Feb 6, 2012)

From an 18.87 to a 17.71 Ao100 in 1 week. 1 day later I was averaging high 16s to low 17s... lol xD (17.71 could have been WAY better but it was like 1-2 at night and I was tired as hell...)
How good do you think is my progress?
Do you thinks it's possible for me to average sub-10 after a year of cubing? (about exactly 7 months left)
I know, stupid question, but I WANT AN ANSWER !!!!!!!!$&"&%/!!!()"!=)=?=($!§&%!%" Muhahahahahaha
lol

*EDIT*: just updating my signature 
*EDIT#2*: done. but I've got a strange feeling that i missed something...


----------



## FlyingFingers (Feb 6, 2012)

I kinda sill like cubeing but now im getting faster


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 7, 2012)

GlowingSausage said:


> From an 18.87 to a 17.71 Ao100 in 1 week. 1 day later I was averaging high 16s to low 17s... lol xD (17.71 could have been WAY better but it was like 1-2 at night and I was tired as hell...)
> How good do you think is my progress?
> Do you thinks it's possible for me to average sub-10 after a year of cubing? (about exactly 7 months left)
> I know, stupid question, but I WANT AN ANSWER !!!!!!!!$&"&%/!!!()"!=)=?=($!§&%!%" Muhahahahahaha
> ...


 
Of course it's possible- I've had about 11 1/2 months total, and average just on the border of sub-10 now.


----------



## thackernerd (Feb 7, 2012)

I still have a lot of fun with cubing even though I suck.


----------



## Achifaifa (Feb 7, 2012)

Not progressing that much. Switching to CN and stuck at 25-35s averages. Also practising 4x4 and trying to learn BLD (Which looks really, really harder than I thought).


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 7, 2012)

My cubelife is full of heartbreak and drama. Deception and greed. 

On a serious note I don't cube all that much anymore. I'm managing to pull of pretty consistent 15 averages with little to no practice, and I'm happy about that.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Feb 8, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Of course it's possible- I've had about 11 1/2 months total, and average just on the border of sub-10 now.


 
ok thanks  good luck on getting a sub 10 Ao100 soon


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 8, 2012)

Hm... Well, I'm just starting to break sub-20 after ~6 months, and all my bigger cube solves are ~20% faster than two months ago ^_^"


----------

